# Your favorite canned foods



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm on the lookout for a good canned food that I can feed exclusively to my chihuahua and as a topper for my other two dogs. 
My favorite has been newmans own.

Avoderm looks good. What are your favorites?


----------



## SpinRetrievers (Jun 1, 2013)

Shamrockmommy said:


> I'm on the lookout for a good canned food that I can feed exclusively to my chihuahua and as a topper for my other two dogs.
> My favorite has been newmans own.
> 
> Avoderm looks good. What are your favorites?


I think Weruva and Tiki dog are good products, whether any canned is worth the money is another story.

Some people are concerned they are made in Thailand but Americans have to grow up about foreign food sources. It is unrealistic to believe that other countries pose a risk. In many cases, the quality is better and the safety is higher. 

China is a different story of course.


----------



## domika (Jul 15, 2012)

Of the canned foods I have personally tried, I liked the Wellness CORE options best, we only used as toppers though. Ones I have not tried but am interested in trying are all of the Petcurean Go! lines.


----------



## Deaf Dogs (Apr 10, 2012)

First Mate and Natures Variety Instinct are the 2 I feed most of.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I have a list of cans I may try someday: Weruva, Natures Logic, Ziwi Peak, Natures Variety Instinct


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

EVO 95% meat cans  I use those for my cat. I also add in some cooked fresh meat like chicken thigh and heart to boost the nutrient content.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Oct 29, 2008)

I also top my dogs' kibble. I've rotated them to 4Health grainfree Whitefish since NB has merged with Del Monte. So, I also tried the 4Health canned food...the stew varieties. I love them, especially for the price (.99 a can!). I will be using these most often now. Others I have used, and are favorites, are: Wellness Stews, NV Prairie Homestyle, Simply Nourish, Cal. Nat. chicken & rice (not using this one as much anymore), Merrick, TOTW. In the past, I bought Weruva alot, but I just believe it's too expensive...even as a topper. My cat eats Tiki cat, but I've not bought it for the dogs, yet.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

I usually use Weruva. It IS kind of pricey, but *shrugs* it really doesn't cost ME a lot since I only have one little dog and only use it as a topper. I typically only use one of the smaller cans per week. And I think they're $2 or less... sooo, not much. I use other brands occasionally, but Weruva is the main one I buy (they also look so good lol - most canned foods look so nasty). I will buy other brands for stuffing Kongs though, can't really use Weruva, it's not thick enough.


----------



## Mika_n_tx (May 6, 2013)

Our puppy exclusively eats Merrick canned and she is doing fantastic on it. We used to top kibble but she really does not like kibble so we switched to just canned. When we were topping we were using Wellness Core grain free. She did very well with the Wellness and seemed to like it. The only problem was she just licked it off and left the kibble behind.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I like Tripett Green Tripe. I give that to Mol and Joey every now and then we I can't source the fresh stuff. I've never met a dog that hasn't gone crazy for it. And, I'd definitely try Ziwipeak on my cat if I could source it, plus I would love to use it to stuff Kongs for the dogs. I'd also use the Ziwipeak and Tripett if we had to travel and I couldn't feed raw for any reason.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i use a lot of different brands of can food. i use what i call the preminum brands. i also
feed my dog canned fish (in water no salt added).


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I have lots of ideas to try now! So far Cookie is doing well on Newmans Own canned, had to back off the serving amount to 1.5 oz per meal and that firmed up her stool. She is also eating much more happily than trying to chew chunks of kibble with her 8 remaining teeth (previous owner neglect). 

Natures logic has really caught my eye. Interested in trying the 4Health because what's a great price in that!


----------



## mayayoung (May 24, 2015)

I second wellness core. For feeding exclusively, the regular canned foods should be good. I like the lamb, beef and venison (or something like that) formula. For a topper, the wellness core 95% meat one is the best. I use the beef formula.


----------

